# Fuji x-t20 or x-t2?



## birdbonkers84

Howdy,

I'm switching over to fujifilm, the deals on them at the moment are pretty good with the release of the xt-3.  But I can't decide whether to go for the x-t20 and use the extra cash to go towards the 10-24 f/4 or get the x-t2 deal.  I understand that the internals are the same, but how do the features differ?

I'm going to go into a shop and play with both as recommended by someone else, but considering there is a large following on this forum for fuji I thought I would ask everyone's opinions on the x-t20 or x-t2? I would appreciate if the answers stay on the question.

Thanks


----------



## Tropicalmemories

You may find the price difference is very small - due to the discounts on the X-T2 following the launch of the T3.

So go for the X-T2 and gain weather sealing and a better viewfinder.


----------



## cgw

The X-T1-3 cameras are all killer. I’d argue that the smart money is on buying new trailing edge Fuji bodies and stashing the savings for Fujinon lenses. Fuji X-T2 prices will continue to drop, narrowing the price spread between new and used. A bit more for a new one seems to be the plan, then shoot ‘em till they break. That’s where the value is.


----------



## birdbonkers84

I'm edging more towards the x-t20 + 18-55 due to having more left over towards the 1-24 f/4.  But how much of a difference does not having weather sealing on the body actually make?


----------



## SquarePeg

I went with the Xt2 when I switched from Nikon to Fuji and I love it!  For me, the reasons to choose Xt2 over xt20

1- weather sealing.  Most of my photography is outdoors.  I don’t hesitate to take the Xt2 out of the bag even in the dampest weather
2- tilting screen.  It’s a knee and back saver and great for getting those unusual angles.  I had this on my Nikon and was not willing to give it up.  
3-larger, better viewfinder.  My eyesight is not the greatest so this was a key reason for me
4-dual sd slots.  I like to shoot one raw one jpeg.  Fuji jpegs are spectacular.  I rarely need to download the raw files which saves me a ton of time and storage space.  
5-joystick.  So easy to move the focal point or scroll through options while the camera is at your eye

While these are all seemingly small reasons, when added up they make the Xt2  the better choice for me.  What/where/when you shoot could make the xt20 better for you.  If you’re not looking at used, you should.  There are a lot of xt2s out there.


----------



## birdbonkers84

SquarePeg said:


> I went with the Xt2 when I switched from Nikon to Fuji and I love it!  For me, the reasons to choose Xt2 over xt20
> 
> 1- weather sealing.  Most of my photography is outdoors.  I don’t hesitate to take the Xt2 out of the bag even in the dampest weather
> 2- tilting screen.  It’s a knee and back saver and great for getting those unusual angles.  I had this on my Nikon and was not willing to give it up.
> 3-larger, better viewfinder.  My eyesight is not the greatest so this was a key reason for me
> 4-dual sd slots.  I like to shoot one raw one jpeg.  Fuji jpegs are spectacular.  I rarely need to download the raw files which saves me a ton of time and storage space.
> 5-joystick.  So easy to move the focal point or scroll through options while the camera is at your eye
> 
> While these are all seemingly small reasons, when added up they make the Xt2  the better choice for me.  What/where/when you shoot could make the xt20 better for you.  If you’re not looking at used, you should.  There are a lot of xt2s out there.



Pretty amazing tbh, but that's the exact same list that made me pick the Fuji x-t2 + 18-55 lens (arrives tomorrow, yay!).

Living in Scotland and on the coast I'm subjected to all types of weather.  So the weather sealing was needed for peace of mind. Being able to shoot landscape/Astro in portrait, but also view what I'm photographing in portrait on the lcd screen was the mainly swing for me!  Getting a sore neck from tilting my head all the time.  Coming from the D500 the joystick is a joy to use so having it again was a bonus.  Dual cards so I can write raw to one and jpeg to another.  I've head fuji jpegs are amazing so can't wait to see! D500 I need to spend £100 to use the other card slot, no ty!


----------



## SquarePeg

birdbonkers84 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the Xt2 when I switched from Nikon to Fuji and I love it!  For me, the reasons to choose Xt2 over xt20
> 
> 1- weather sealing.  Most of my photography is outdoors.  I don’t hesitate to take the Xt2 out of the bag even in the dampest weather
> 2- tilting screen.  It’s a knee and back saver and great for getting those unusual angles.  I had this on my Nikon and was not willing to give it up.
> 3-larger, better viewfinder.  My eyesight is not the greatest so this was a key reason for me
> 4-dual sd slots.  I like to shoot one raw one jpeg.  Fuji jpegs are spectacular.  I rarely need to download the raw files which saves me a ton of time and storage space.
> 5-joystick.  So easy to move the focal point or scroll through options while the camera is at your eye
> 
> While these are all seemingly small reasons, when added up they make the Xt2  the better choice for me.  What/where/when you shoot could make the xt20 better for you.  If you’re not looking at used, you should.  There are a lot of xt2s out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty amazing tbh, but that's the exact same list that made me pick the Fuji x-t2 + 18-55 lens (arrives tomorrow, yay!).
> 
> Living in Scotland and on the coast I'm subjected to all types of weather.  So the weather sealing was needed for peace of mind. Being able to shoot landscape/Astro in portrait, but also view what I'm photographing in portrait on the lcd screen was the mainly swing for me!  Getting a sore neck from tilting my head all the time.  Coming from the D500 the joystick is a joy to use so having it again was a bonus.  Dual cards so I can write raw to one and jpeg to another.  I've head fuji jpegs are amazing so can't wait to see! D500 I need to spend £100 to use the other card slot, no ty!
Click to expand...


Great choice!  I think you’ll be very happy with it.  The jpegs are amazing.  I barely edit anymore except for artistic purposes or maybe white balance.  No need to sharpen every photo or always add contrast like with raw files... I don’t need to sit for hours editing anymore.  It’s very freeing.  I can send from the Xt2 to my phone and post to Instagram and Flickr with very little effort.  

Looking forward to seeing your first photos with it and hearing your review of the Xt2.  The 18-55 is nice and sharp and very versatile.  I think the xc 50-230 is the steal of the line if you’re looking for some reach for cheap.  I got mine used for under $220 and use it all the time.  It’s small and light weight.  Fits in my jacket pocket.  Great for hiking/travel.


----------



## Peeb

I had (and loved) the xt20, but always wished that it was an x-t2.  Same processor in both cameras and the jpegs are indeed lovely.  I eventually determined that I was too committed to my nikon glass to make the full switch so I sold the xt20 to fund a D7200.

If I had decided to go full-tilt Fuji, I would have been biased towards Fuji glass with the old school aperture rings.  Having an actual dial for every part of the exposure triangle is just SO satisfying.  I never fully got the hang of processing X-Trans raw files in photoshop.  If I had stayed with Fuji, I think I would have looked towards some other software for the raw files.  You have to be REALLY careful sharpening those x-trans files.  Having said that, some of my favorites from 2018 came out of my little Fuji-that-could.

Congrats on a great get.  Keep us posted!


----------



## SquarePeg

Peeb said:


> I had (and loved) the xt20, but always wished that it was an x-t2.  Same processor in both cameras and the jpegs are indeed lovely.  I eventually determined that I was too committed to my nikon glass to make the full switch so I sold the xt20 to fund a D7200.
> 
> If I had decided to go full-tilt Fuji, I would have been biased towards Fuji glass with the old school aperture rings.  Having an actual dial for every part of the exposure triangle is just SO satisfying.  I never fully got the hang of processing X-Trans raw files in photoshop.  If I had stayed with Fuji, I think I would have looked towards some other software for the raw files.  You have to be REALLY careful sharpening those x-trans files.  Having said that, some of my favorites from 2018 came out of my little Fuji-that-could.
> 
> Congrats on a great get.  Keep us posted!



I use Affinity Photo for iPad for most of my processing.  Too many posts on the web about how Adobe kills the specialness if Fuji colors.  I don’t want to deal with that.  If I have to use my desktop to process and edit raw files, I have the free version of Capture One that converts the files just fine.  I was going to get Affinity for desktop but I don’t really need it.  No Adobe subscription fees for me!  I do still have my old PSE11 if I ever have to resort to that. 

I have seen a few people get excited, buy the Fuji, shoot in raw only, download to Lightroom and be very disappointed in their results.


----------



## Fujidave

birdbonkers84 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I'm switching over to fujifilm, the deals on them at the moment are pretty good with the release of the xt-3.  But I can't decide whether to go for the x-t20 and use the extra cash to go towards the 10-24 f/4 or get the x-t2 deal.  I understand that the internals are the same, but how do the features differ?
> 
> I'm going to go into a shop and play with both as recommended by someone else, but considering there is a large following on this forum for fuji I thought I would ask everyone's opinions on the x-t20 or x-t2? I would appreciate if the answers stay on the question.
> 
> Thanks



I was lucky and owned both the X-T20 and X-T2 and both gave fantastic images and IQ, with the lens I had and now own you nailed the image right from the click of the shutter.  Then I traded both in for the X-T3.  If you can then I`d go for the X-T2 as the body is bigger and viewfinder is great plus it`s WR.


----------



## birdbonkers84

SquarePeg said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had (and loved) the xt20, but always wished that it was an x-t2.  Same processor in both cameras and the jpegs are indeed lovely.  I eventually determined that I was too committed to my nikon glass to make the full switch so I sold the xt20 to fund a D7200.
> 
> If I had decided to go full-tilt Fuji, I would have been biased towards Fuji glass with the old school aperture rings.  Having an actual dial for every part of the exposure triangle is just SO satisfying.  I never fully got the hang of processing X-Trans raw files in photoshop.  If I had stayed with Fuji, I think I would have looked towards some other software for the raw files.  You have to be REALLY careful sharpening those x-trans files.  Having said that, some of my favorites from 2018 came out of my little Fuji-that-could.
> 
> Congrats on a great get.  Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Affinity Photo for iPad for most of my processing.  Too many posts on the web about how Adobe kills the specialness if Fuji colors.  I don’t want to deal with that.  If I have to use my desktop to process and edit raw files, I have the free version of Capture One that converts the files just fine.  I was going to get Affinity for desktop but I don’t really need it.  No Adobe subscription fees for me!  I do still have my old PSE11 if I ever have to resort to that.
> 
> I have seen a few people get excited, buy the Fuji, shoot in raw only, download to Lightroom and be very disappointed in their results.
Click to expand...


Yeah I've heard about the problems with fuji's raw files with some editing software, good thing that capture one is free! But I also have topaz labs, PS and LR.


----------



## Fujidave

For me and me only Capture one Pro 12 is a damn sight better at handling Fuji Raw files, the problem with the adobe lot is they don`t really listen to the people who use or own their stuff so I was very happy to jump over to C1 and AP.  On top of that my Topaz plugins work a treat


----------



## birdbonkers84

Has anyone used the raw files with topaz labs software?  I'll get capture one, just interested to know if topaz labs has the same issues as the adobe software.


----------



## Fujidave

birdbonkers84 said:


> Has anyone used the raw files with topaz labs software?  I'll get capture one, just interested to know if topaz labs has the same issues as the adobe software.



I start in C1 Pro 12 then finish off in Affinity Photo where I use my Topaz plugins and all is fine.


----------



## jcdeboever

I have huge hands so I went with the XT2 and battery grip, perfect for me. Got to have that 100% view finder as well. Joystick is a real bonus. I pretty much only use it now for basketball, baseball, and soccer games. I have the 35 1.4, 50 f2, 18-55, and the 55-200. If I need a flash, I have the Godox tt685f and the trigger. The Godox works great with Fuji. IMO, Fujifilms strength is their glass. My main camera is a Nikon F and a 55 f3.5 micro. I have others for very specific things but these are my main users.


----------



## birdbonkers84

jcdeboever said:


> I have huge hands so I went with the XT2 and battery grip, perfect for me. Got to have that 100% view finder as well. Joystick is a real bonus. I pretty much only use it now for basketball, baseball, and soccer games. I have the 35 1.4, 50 f2, 18-55, and the 55-200. If I need a flash, I have the Godox tt685f and the trigger. The Godox works great with Fuji. IMO, Fujifilms strength is their glass. My main camera is a Nikon F and a 55 f3.5 micro. I have others for very specific things but these are my main users.



How's the 55-200?


----------



## birdbonkers84

Anyone used the 10-24 f/4?


----------



## jcdeboever

birdbonkers84 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have huge hands so I went with the XT2 and battery grip, perfect for me. Got to have that 100% view finder as well. Joystick is a real bonus. I pretty much only use it now for basketball, baseball, and soccer games. I have the 35 1.4, 50 f2, 18-55, and the 55-200. If I need a flash, I have the Godox tt685f and the trigger. The Godox works great with Fuji. IMO, Fujifilms strength is their glass. My main camera is a Nikon F and a 55 f3.5 micro. I have others for very specific things but these are my main users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the 55-200?
Click to expand...

It's a very nice lens. I enjoy using it. It has fast AF acquisition, nice color, and nice micro contrast. It's just a nice solid lens. Is it worth the extra money over the XC 50-230? Probably not for my use but I prefer to have an aperture ring on my lens. If you want a lens that has exceptional image isolation, then you'll want the 50-140, 90mm, or 56mm


----------



## birdbonkers84

jcdeboever said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have huge hands so I went with the XT2 and battery grip, perfect for me. Got to have that 100% view finder as well. Joystick is a real bonus. I pretty much only use it now for basketball, baseball, and soccer games. I have the 35 1.4, 50 f2, 18-55, and the 55-200. If I need a flash, I have the Godox tt685f and the trigger. The Godox works great with Fuji. IMO, Fujifilms strength is their glass. My main camera is a Nikon F and a 55 f3.5 micro. I have others for very specific things but these are my main users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the 55-200?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a very nice lens. I enjoy using it. It has fast AF acquisition, nice color, and nice micro contrast. It's just a nice solid lens. Is it worth the extra money over the XC 50-230? Probably not for my use but I prefer to have an aperture ring on my lens. If you want a lens that has exceptional image isolation, then you'll want the 50-140, 90mm, or 56mm
Click to expand...


Ah cool good to know, I'm starting again so those lenses will be later down the line.  I've seen results from the 90mm and dam its tasty, but for now my first actually lens purchase is looking like the 10-24 f/4.


----------



## jcdeboever

birdbonkers84 said:


> Anyone used the 10-24 f/4?


I've rented it and it is an ideal landscape and real estate lens. Just wasn't something I felt I would use. The OIS is impressive.


----------



## Ysarex

birdbonkers84 said:


> Has anyone used the raw files with topaz labs software?  I'll get capture one, just interested to know if topaz labs has the same issues as the adobe software.



I've had a look at Topaz Studio which can open and process raw files. I don't have much good to say; it does enough really badly that I would say stay away. Capture One on the other hand is exceptional.

Joe


----------



## Fujidave

birdbonkers84 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have huge hands so I went with the XT2 and battery grip, perfect for me. Got to have that 100% view finder as well. Joystick is a real bonus. I pretty much only use it now for basketball, baseball, and soccer games. I have the 35 1.4, 50 f2, 18-55, and the 55-200. If I need a flash, I have the Godox tt685f and the trigger. The Godox works great with Fuji. IMO, Fujifilms strength is their glass. My main camera is a Nikon F and a 55 f3.5 micro. I have others for very specific things but these are my main users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the 55-200?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a very nice lens. I enjoy using it. It has fast AF acquisition, nice color, and nice micro contrast. It's just a nice solid lens. Is it worth the extra money over the XC 50-230? Probably not for my use but I prefer to have an aperture ring on my lens. If you want a lens that has exceptional image isolation, then you'll want the 50-140, 90mm, or 56mm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah cool good to know, I'm starting again so those lenses will be later down the line.  I've seen results from the 90mm and dam its tasty, but for now my first actually lens purchase is looking like the 10-24 f/4.
Click to expand...


IMO the XF 90mm f2 is in a class of it`s own.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Ysarex said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the raw files with topaz labs software?  I'll get capture one, just interested to know if topaz labs has the same issues as the adobe software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a look at Topaz Studio which can open and process raw files. I don't have much good to say; it does enough really badly that I would say stay away. Capture One on the other hand is exceptional.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


Ah well capture one it is then! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SquarePeg

birdbonkers84 said:


> Has anyone used the raw files with topaz labs software?  I'll get capture one, just interested to know if topaz labs has the same issues as the adobe software.



I love my Topaz plug ins for PS.  Pretty much the only time I use PSE anymore is When i want to use my Topaz filters  but haven’t tried the other stuff.


----------



## JonA_CT

I know he hasn't been around much, but I think @Destin has the 10-24. A search of his threads will likely turn up some excellent examples of what the lens is capable of.


----------



## Destin

JonA_CT said:


> I know he hasn't been around much, but I think @Destin has the 10-24. A search of his threads will likely turn up some excellent examples of what the lens is capable of.



Indeed I do. I really love it and it’s never leaving my possession as long as I’m shooting Fuji. 

I don’t have any examples on my phone to share right now, but as mentioned my past threads will show some photos from it. 

Sorry I haven’t been around more; life has gotten in the way and unfortunately this time of year I always tend to slip away from photography for a few months.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Destin said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know he hasn't been around much, but I think @Destin has the 10-24. A search of his threads will likely turn up some excellent examples of what the lens is capable of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I do. I really love it and it’s never leaving my possession as long as I’m shooting Fuji.
> 
> I don’t have any examples on my phone to share right now, but as mentioned my past threads will show some photos from it.
> 
> Sorry I haven’t been around more; life has gotten in the way and unfortunately this time of year I always tend to slip away from photography for a few months.
Click to expand...


Glad to hear from you, I settled on the x-t2 + 18-55 deal I mentioned to you on IG! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Destin

birdbonkers84 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know he hasn't been around much, but I think @Destin has the 10-24. A search of his threads will likely turn up some excellent examples of what the lens is capable of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I do. I really love it and it’s never leaving my possession as long as I’m shooting Fuji.
> 
> I don’t have any examples on my phone to share right now, but as mentioned my past threads will show some photos from it.
> 
> Sorry I haven’t been around more; life has gotten in the way and unfortunately this time of year I always tend to slip away from photography for a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear from you, I settled on the x-t2 + 18-55 deal I mentioned to you on IG!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...


Awesome! I’m sure you’ll very much enjoy that combination.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Got the fuji x-t2, such a beautiful camera and it's amazing to hold especially with the extra grip.  I noticed one thing though...the package didn't come with a usb cable? so I can take photos, but I have no way of getting them on my pc?


----------



## Destin

birdbonkers84 said:


> Got the fuji x-t2, such a beautiful camera and it's amazing to hold especially with the extra grip.  I noticed one thing though...the package didn't come with a usb cable? so I can take photos, but I have no way of getting them on my pc?



I’ve always transferred using a card reader. But I believe that any standard micro USB cable will work.. you likely have one laying around the house.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Destin said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the fuji x-t2, such a beautiful camera and it's amazing to hold especially with the extra grip.  I noticed one thing though...the package didn't come with a usb cable? so I can take photos, but I have no way of getting them on my pc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve always transferred using a card reader. But I believe that any standard micro USB cable will work.. you likely have one laying around the house.
Click to expand...

Just bought one off of amazon, then remembered I have a card reader  cancelled the order.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Destin said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the fuji x-t2, such a beautiful camera and it's amazing to hold especially with the extra grip.  I noticed one thing though...the package didn't come with a usb cable? so I can take photos, but I have no way of getting them on my pc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve always transferred using a card reader. But I believe that any standard micro USB cable will work.. you likely have one laying around the house.
Click to expand...


I’ll need a cable to update the firmware right? 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SquarePeg

birdbonkers84 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the fuji x-t2, such a beautiful camera and it's amazing to hold especially with the extra grip.  I noticed one thing though...the package didn't come with a usb cable? so I can take photos, but I have no way of getting them on my pc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve always transferred using a card reader. But I believe that any standard micro USB cable will work.. you likely have one laying around the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll need a cable to update the firmware right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...


No, you need a card reader.  You format the card, put it in your pc and download the update to the card then you put the card in slot #1 and follow the instructions.  here’s the instructions and latest downloads:
Firmware for X-T2 | Fujifilm Global


----------



## birdbonkers84

SquarePeg said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the fuji x-t2, such a beautiful camera and it's amazing to hold especially with the extra grip.  I noticed one thing though...the package didn't come with a usb cable? so I can take photos, but I have no way of getting them on my pc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve always transferred using a card reader. But I believe that any standard micro USB cable will work.. you likely have one laying around the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll need a cable to update the firmware right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need a card reader.  You format the card, put it in your pc and download the update to the card then you put the card in slot #1 and follow the instructions.  here’s the instructions and latest downloads:
> Firmware for X-T2 | Fujifilm Global
Click to expand...


Amazing thanks for this! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Don't forget to check the lens for firmware updates as well


----------



## birdbonkers84

jcdeboever said:


> Don't forget to check the lens for firmware updates as well



Will do thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## birdbonkers84

I updated my firmware body to 4.30 and I looked at the most up-to-date firmware for the 18-55, seems my camera already has it?


----------



## Fujidave

Well done on getting a great bit of kit, you will find out just how great the XF 18-55mm really is and it`s a shame they call it a kit lens as it`s a cracking one to use.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Fujidave said:


> Well done on getting a great bit of kit, you will find out just how great the XF 18-55mm really is and it`s a shame they call it a kit lens as it`s a cracking one to use.


I'm in love with this camera!!!!! the 18-55 is mental took a few shots of my colleague at work today, and the detail in his face @55mm was incredible.  It's almost too good to be classed as a "kit lens".


----------



## Fujidave

birdbonkers84 said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on getting a great bit of kit, you will find out just how great the XF 18-55mm really is and it`s a shame they call it a kit lens as it`s a cracking one to use.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this camera!!!!! the 18-55 is mental took a few shots of my colleague at work today, and the detail in his face @55mm was incredible.  It's almost too good to be classed as a "kit lens".
Click to expand...


When I had mine I thought it was the best kit lens on the market, but traded it in for and Fuji camera and lens.


----------



## Destin

Fujidave said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on getting a great bit of kit, you will find out just how great the XF 18-55mm really is and it`s a shame they call it a kit lens as it`s a cracking one to use.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this camera!!!!! the 18-55 is mental took a few shots of my colleague at work today, and the detail in his face @55mm was incredible.  It's almost too good to be classed as a "kit lens".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I had mine I thought it was the best kit lens on the market, but traded it in for and Fuji camera and lens.
Click to expand...


Part of me wants the kit lens as a general hiking/walk around lens because I know it would be excellent for that purpose. 

But if I’m being honest I’m REALLY enjoying the way using a 35 f/2 as a walk around is forcing me to get creative and I don’t want to go back to a zoom.


----------



## Fujidave

Destin said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on getting a great bit of kit, you will find out just how great the XF 18-55mm really is and it`s a shame they call it a kit lens as it`s a cracking one to use.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this camera!!!!! the 18-55 is mental took a few shots of my colleague at work today, and the detail in his face @55mm was incredible.  It's almost too good to be classed as a "kit lens".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I had mine I thought it was the best kit lens on the market, but traded it in for and Fuji camera and lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Part of me wants the kit lens as a general hiking/walk around lens because I know it would be excellent for that purpose.
> 
> But if I’m being honest I’m REALLY enjoying the way using a 35 f/2 as a walk around is forcing me to get creative and I don’t want to go back to a zoom.
Click to expand...


That is why I ended up getting just three primes, if I want to zoom I move forward and the same for moving back and like you said it forces you to be more creative.


----------



## birdbonkers84

Destin said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on getting a great bit of kit, you will find out just how great the XF 18-55mm really is and it`s a shame they call it a kit lens as it`s a cracking one to use.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this camera!!!!! the 18-55 is mental took a few shots of my colleague at work today, and the detail in his face @55mm was incredible.  It's almost too good to be classed as a "kit lens".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I had mine I thought it was the best kit lens on the market, but traded it in for and Fuji camera and lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Part of me wants the kit lens as a general hiking/walk around lens because I know it would be excellent for that purpose.
> 
> But if I’m being honest I’m REALLY enjoying the way using a 35 f/2 as a walk around is forcing me to get creative and I don’t want to go back to a zoom.
Click to expand...


I got the Samyang 12mm f/2 gave it its first test run last night photographing the stars and stumbling across the northern lights! I think I'm going to get the 55-200 first because while I love having a wide lens, I found with my tokina that sometimes I wanted that long focal length for the landscape compression.


----------



## Destin

birdbonkers84 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on getting a great bit of kit, you will find out just how great the XF 18-55mm really is and it`s a shame they call it a kit lens as it`s a cracking one to use.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this camera!!!!! the 18-55 is mental took a few shots of my colleague at work today, and the detail in his face @55mm was incredible.  It's almost too good to be classed as a "kit lens".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I had mine I thought it was the best kit lens on the market, but traded it in for and Fuji camera and lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Part of me wants the kit lens as a general hiking/walk around lens because I know it would be excellent for that purpose.
> 
> But if I’m being honest I’m REALLY enjoying the way using a 35 f/2 as a walk around is forcing me to get creative and I don’t want to go back to a zoom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got the Samyang 12mm f/2 gave it its first test run last night photographing the stars and stumbling across the northern lights! I think I'm going to get the 55-200 first because while I love having a wide lens, I found with my tokina that sometimes I wanted that long focal length for the landscape compression.
Click to expand...


I had a 55-200 for a short while. Sold it because it wasn’t getting used enough. The 90 f/2 is long enough for most of my needs. 

I really want a 16 f/1.4 because of its reputation and the fact that it’s a prime. But I already own the 10-24 and I just can’t see the point in spending money for a focal length I already have covered.


----------



## Chelsea Patricia Photo

Another vote for the XT-2. I have shot billboards, app photos, and magazine spreads with it


----------

